# Problème d'écran Imac G5 besin d'aide



## CF_melo (4 Avril 2005)

Bonjour , je possède un Imac G5 1,6 GHZ avec écran 17 pouce, 1024 de ram en 2 barrettes, 160 GO en DD et graveur standart non DVD/

Alors voilà depuis environ une semaine je sais pas ce qui se passe mais mon écran fait des choses bizzares comme si yavait un appareil à onde à côté...cad que l'image se trouble kelkes secondes et redevient normales. C est pas gênant dans la mesure ou ça dure pas (juste une ou deux secondes ou tt se bloque et repart) mais la aujourd'hui au démarrage ça a fait ça sur le logo et l image de chargement de la pomme puis dès que arrivée sous Panther aucun probleme...ça me fait un peu peur. Avant d appeller l'Apple Care, quelqun a déjà rencontré ce problème, et est il juste bénin ou plus inquiètant?

PS/ j'ai mon ordi depuis octobre 2004 première fois que j'ai ce problème 

Merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2005)

CF_melo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour , je possède un Imac G5 1,6 GHZ avec écran 17 pouce, 1024 de ram en 2 barrettes, 160 GO en DD et graveur standart non DVD/
> 
> Alors voilà depuis environ une semaine je sais pas ce qui se passe mais mon écran fait des choses bizzares comme si yavait un appareil à onde à côté...cad que l'image se trouble kelkes secondes et redevient normales. C est pas gênant dans la mesure ou ça dure pas (juste une ou deux secondes ou tt se bloque et repart) mais la aujourd'hui au démarrage ça a fait ça sur le logo et l image de chargement de la pomme puis dès que arrivée sous Panther aucun probleme...ça me fait un peu peur. Avant d appeller l'Apple Care, quelqun a déjà rencontré ce problème, et est il juste bénin ou plus inquiètant?
> 
> ...



Salut.

Il y a eu 2 news concernant les imac d'octobre 2004, la carte vidéo serait défectueuse sur certains modèles, nombreux sont les témoignages qui ont corroborés ces news malheureusement, probable que ton imac soit concerné.


----------



## Jazfonk (4 Avril 2005)

Salut,
T' es bon pour changer ta carte mère (ou midplane) !!! Va voir sur macbidouille et tape imac G5, si tu ne l' a pas déjà fait. Au fait, c' est un imac G5 "classique" ou "universisitaire"???


----------



## CF_melo (4 Avril 2005)

Ouhla c'est laid...c'est un "classique"  Sinon j'ai fait un test hardware il a détecté un probleme de memoire (ram). G ouvert mon capot et la j'ai constaté que l'écran était mal mis (encoches mal refermées)...depuis janvier grmpf...là j'ai redémarré aprèès avoir réparé pas de problemes (jai meme limpression que ça va deux fois plus vite)...donc en priant très fort qui sait ptet le probleme venait de là. merci pr vos indications en tout cas


----------



## CF_melo (4 Avril 2005)

Argh c'est exactement ça (g regardé sur mac bidouille) mon probleme mais en moins méchant qd meme. j'ai pas pris d apple care j espere c'est encore sous garantie. Je le garde cette semaine sous observation en tt cas


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2005)

Sans AppleCare ton iMac est garanti un an. 
Donc s'il est d'octobre 2004, tu as encore un peu de temps...


----------



## CF_melo (4 Avril 2005)

oui ça me laisse en effet de la marge  en tout cas merci pour vos conseils


----------



## CF_melo (6 Avril 2005)

bon le probleme s'est intensifié, Apple m'envoie une nouvelle carte mère + bloc d'affichage sous 3/4 jours ouvrés. Avec ce genre de chose je commence à me demander si l'Apple Care est si inutile que ça et si Apple mérite bien sa réputation d'ordis super solides...en tt cas bravo au support technique assez efficace


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2005)

AppleCare, personnellement je n'y ai jamais souscrit. Généralement les problèmes surviennent durant les premiers mois d'utilisation (surtout sur un nouveau modèle ...).

Ensuite on est tranquille... mais il y en a toujours qui n'ont pas de chance et qui voient leur carte video lâcher 2 jours après la fin de la garantie.


----------



## Jazfonk (6 Avril 2005)

Je pense que apple devra étendre sa garantie automatiquement sur ces imac G5 comme ça a été le cas pour certains ibook qui ont d' ailleurs souffert d' un problème similaire (sur 3 ans et uniquement sur ce problème). Ce sera à confirmer mais en même temps juste pour des personnes qui ont déboursé autant d'argent avec une machine réputée hyper fiable par son constructeur.


----------



## HoNNiX (6 Avril 2005)

j'ai le même probléme de ligne qui apparait sur l'ecran. par contre je vois par ci par là que les gens recoivent une nouvelle CM a monter sois-même, c'est possible sous garantie ?


----------



## CF_melo (6 Avril 2005)

oui. J'ai appellé Apple, on a une conversation d une heure environ ou diverses opérations ont été faites ss succès et ils m'ont proposé de m'envoyer la carte (par contre faut leur retourner les pièces defectueuses, ils fournissent le package pour).
Si tu n'est plus ds les 3 mois gratuis pr le support, tu payes les frais téléphoniques c est tout. Si ton probleme est logiciel, tu payes l assistance (47 euros) mais si c bien un pb de matériel (carte mere en l occurrence) tu payes pas ces frais de support (ke communication).


----------



## HoNNiX (6 Avril 2005)

je viens de faire un test avec le CD "Apple Hardware Test" mais aucun probléme detecté


----------



## mickeyclub (6 Avril 2005)

C'est simple, si vous voulez vous débarasser des problèmes, débarassez-vous de l'imac g5 ;-)
Après trois tentatives, 2 midplanes et un ordi de remplacement, le mien est en attente de remboursement au fond d'un placard.
Mon ibook G4 marche autrement mieux ; le 12 " est vraiment une super machine.


----------



## HoNNiX (12 Avril 2005)

Moi je viens de changé le midplane, toujours ma ligne bleue verticale, attente d'une nouvelle dalle TFT.

par contre c'est de pire en pire : le haut de l'écran commence a s'assombrir


----------



## HoNNiX (13 Avril 2005)

je viens de changer le "display/Bezel" et plus de ligne


----------



## CF_melo (13 Avril 2005)

moi changé la carte mère (c'était bien chiant parcequ'il y a eu un ptit probleme) mais tout est réglé ouf


----------

